# High End GPUs Benchmarked at 4K Resolutions



## natr0n (May 1, 2013)

http://www.pcper.com/reviews/Graphics-Cards/Frame-Rating-High-End-GPUs-Benchmarked-4K-Resolutions

I just read 4k is limited to 30 Hz currently.


----------



## Mindweaver (May 1, 2013)

I could only imagine how amazing that is in Nvidia surround.. I've been playing in 5030x1050 and it is amazing. I'd love to have 3x 4k monitor in the near future.


----------



## newconroer (May 1, 2013)

Mindweaver said:


> I could only imagine how amazing that is in Nvidia surround.. I've been playing in 5030x1050 and it is amazing. I'd love to have 3x 4k monitor in the near future.



30" LCD 16:10 still cost over a grand. Can you imagine 4k versions?

Here's to hoping these will be released soon as affordable televisions, as it's unlikely computer monitors/16:10 format products will survive.


----------



## d1nky (May 1, 2013)

quite impressed how the 7970 performed on this resolution. 

thanks for putting this up Natron


----------



## newtekie1 (May 1, 2013)

natr0n said:


> I just read 4k is limited to 30 Hz currently.



No it isn't, Displayport can handle 4k@60Hz and there are panels that do it as well.

According to the article the _capture_ equipment they use for benchmarking is limited to 30Hz.

I also think Dual-Link DVI can handle it as well, but I'm not sure about HDMI 1.4.


----------



## Mindweaver (May 1, 2013)

newconroer said:


> 30" LCD 16:10 still cost over a grand. Can you imagine 4k versions?
> 
> Here's to hoping these will be released soon as *affordable* televisions, as it's unlikely computer monitors/16:10 format products will survive.



We can only hope!  I want an 80" 4k tv.. hehehe 50" just seems kind of small for a 4k tv. I use a 100" screen with my projector in the living room for movies. My tv is above the fireplace and the screen pulls down in front of my tv. I'd love to have a 4k projector as well.. hehe


----------



## GreiverBlade (May 1, 2013)

well i see 7970 doing just fine in single card... Eyefinity over Nvidia surround (sorry thats my personnal preference...) the "Titan" isnt so high above (kinda xD) 

nobody outperform nobody some game are nicer on amd other on nvidia 

still its nice to see some 4k review even in 30hz



d1nky said:


> quite impressed how the 7970 performed on this resolution.


thanks exactely what i thought


----------



## newconroer (May 1, 2013)

Mindweaver said:


> We can only hope!  I want an 80" 4k tv.. hehehe 50" just seems kind of small for a 4k tv. I use a 100" screen with my projector in the living room for movies. My tv is above the fireplace and the screen pulls down in front of my tv. I'd love to have a 4k projector as well.. hehe



I find the size limit for 4k to be lower than others profess. I often hear '4k is wasted on anything under 50."
We heard the same arguments about 1600p and 1080p. The denser pixel placement helps create the 'window' effect you hear about when people speak of great looking panels or televisions.
While you may not be able to appreciate the added pixels specifically - it's the feeling/illusion/effect that it creates.

I often said that 4k won't become a reality because of broadcast content requiring it but rather as a necessity to push the technology envelope. If the developer and design market makes a big enough fuss over it, Samsung and others will mass produce the panels, which drives cost down.

Time will tell, now if only we could get VR in 4k!


----------



## dick_cheney (May 1, 2013)

newtekie1 said:


> No it isn't, Displayport can handle 4k@60Hz and there are panels that do it as well.
> 
> According to the article the _capture_ equipment they use for benchmarking is limited to 30Hz.
> 
> I also think Dual-Link DVI can handle it as well, but I'm not sure about HDMI 1.4.



HDMI 1.4 only supports 4k@30hz, HDMI 2.0 will support 4k @ 60hz.


----------



## radrok (May 1, 2013)

Can't wait for a 30-32inch monitor with this resolution.

1600p is already a good jump compared to 1080p but 2160p will put eyefinity 1080p to shame.


----------



## klepp0906 (Dec 20, 2013)

newtekie1 said:


> No it isn't, Displayport can handle 4k@60Hz and there are panels that do it as well.
> 
> According to the article the _capture_ equipment they use for benchmarking is limited to 30Hz.
> 
> I also think Dual-Link DVI can handle it as well, but I'm not sure about HDMI 1.4.



Link?


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 20, 2013)

klepp0906 said:


> Link?


https://developer.nvidia.com/4k-ultra-high-resolution-development


----------

